# Yes - Adobe did it again - took my money and stole my CC software



## Maiaibing (Aug 18, 2015)

Over the last few months I have repeatedly been kicked out from my Adobe CC subscription and wasted days of editing time with their "support". 

As I write this the best support line is "Thank you for your patience and understanding". Followed by the ominous "please allow me to check with my ressources" = I'm clueless what to suggest next. Have so far had four sessions of "support" chat.

Hate subscription software. Those of you who are not converted yet - be prepared...


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Aug 18, 2015)

Have you talked with a supervisor to find out what the problem is with your account?

Good luck with it.


----------



## Maiaibing (Aug 18, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Have you talked with a supervisor to find out what the problem is with your account?
> 
> Good luck with it.



Chat support finally gave up. They at least acknowledge I've paid and money is already taken from my card (once again for this month). Was instructed to delete tons of system files. A supervisor will allegedly contact me now...


----------



## Maiaibing (Aug 18, 2015)

*Adobe support fail - have to read it to believe it!*

OK, so the chat support guy gives up (the fourth today) and says Adobe senior support will contact me - and afterwards Adobe sends me an email saying they closed the case because it was solved?

Welcome to Adobe subscription "services"
______________________________________

"Your Adobe ID:[email protected]
Your Case Number:01869xxxxx
Case Description:Trial issue

With this response, we believe your issue is resolved and have therefore closed your case 0186947839. If your support case has not been completed to your satisfaction or you need to contact us on this issue again, please reference your case number. You can reopen your case up to 14 days after it has been closed. 

From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]

Hi xxx,
Thank you for contacting Adobe Technical Support.

(...)

Since the issue is not resolved, I will go ahead and escalate the case now to the senior support team. They will check the case and send you an email. 

Your case number is 01869xxxxx.

Please feel free to contact us back on chat if you need any further assistance in future.
Thank you.

(...) 

Adobe Customer Care"


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 18, 2015)

I have had excellent service from Adobe and no issues with CC. I actually made a mistake when entering my account details and gave an email address that doesn't exist, but ten minutes on the phone and they had my account sorted out and everything has run fine ever since. I didn't have a very good interaction with the 'chat' service though, I suspect it is either AI or very poor English speakers.

P.S. There is another chance at the $7.99pm deal I got a while back. https://creative.adobe.com/promo/CreativeLiveCCPP?sdid=KQUIK&utm_source=creativeLIVE&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=CreativeCloudPhotoPurchAug15

I don't see how they classify customers of Creative Live, but I'd guess just registering with them, which is free, would be fine.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 18, 2015)

Adobe used to have a call center in Vancouver, Washington. Now, the person who answers usually has a distinctly Indian Accent that is very difficult to understand. However, they have always quickly solved the few issues I have had (Transferring to a new computer when the old one died).

You seem to be the only person I've heard of that has the issue. It sounds like some sort of a communications issue, perhaps IP related or country related? I'm only guessing.

The way Adobe CC works is that the creative cloud app calls home periodically to see if your registration is current. If, for any reason, it can't contact the server, it shuts you down. Usually, manually logging in again fixes that, but I'm sure you've done that.


There might be some blocking of Adobe going on with the ISP as well. You may not have a choice, but trying a different ISP might help trouble shoot the issue.


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 18, 2015)

Try re-downloading and installing the main CC app. I've had to do that a few times to resolve issues. It seems like CC apps won't run if you get a version or two behind on the main app. They've fixed that in recent releases, but it's worth a try.


----------



## bluemoon (Aug 18, 2015)

also, keeping the CS6 installed can cause conflicts. Make sure the older software is uninstalled.

pierre


----------



## TeT (Aug 18, 2015)

Live technical support person..


----------



## unfocused (Aug 18, 2015)

We've been through this before. As I recall, you have a issue related to the country you are in. As I recall from your previous posts, it is an unfortunate, but unique issue having something to do with your IP not matching the country where your credit card was issued. Is that correct?

I believe Adobe offers some pre-paid CC plans, where you can pay for the entire year in advance and receive a slight discount. Have you looked into that?


----------



## emko (Aug 19, 2015)

unfocused said:


> We've been through this before. As I recall, you have a issue related to the country you are in. As I recall from your previous posts, it is an unfortunate, but unique issue having something to do with your IP not matching the country where your credit card was issued. Is that correct?
> 
> I believe Adobe offers some pre-paid CC plans, where you can pay for the entire year in advance and receive a slight discount. Have you looked into that?



who cares where his IP is from as long as he logs in it should work? if this is how Adobe works i would think all the people who travel wont be using Photoshop?


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi Maiaibing. 
Sorry to hear you're having problems, I hope you get to the bottom of this. When the junior support can't deal, ask to escalate to a supervisor and if necessary the supervisors supervisor. ;D

Hi emko. 
Any card transaction agent that doesn't want to facilitate card fraud should care if the IP country is different from the issuing country. I have been contacted by my card company when I tried to use it overseas to check it was my unusual purchase, it seems a bit inconvenient until you realise it is for your protection. 

Cheers, Graham. 



emko said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > We've been through this before. As I recall, you have a issue related to the country you are in. As I recall from your previous posts, it is an unfortunate, but unique issue having something to do with your IP not matching the country where your credit card was issued. Is that correct?
> ...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 19, 2015)

emko said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > We've been through this before. As I recall, you have a issue related to the country you are in. As I recall from your previous posts, it is an unfortunate, but unique issue having something to do with your IP not matching the country where your credit card was issued. Is that correct?
> ...



Unfortunately counterfeiters are spoofing Adobe servers to get free service. I expect this is related to that.

The annual prepaid subscription will not help if its the IP that is the issue. Telling Adobe that you are in one country, but being actually in another can set off some alarms.


----------



## emko (Aug 19, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Maiaibing.
> Sorry to hear you're having problems, I hope you get to the bottom of this. When the junior support can't deal, ask to escalate to a supervisor and if necessary the supervisors supervisor. ;D
> 
> Hi emko.
> ...



Clearly this is not what Adobe is doing since they DID charge his card, usually if credit card company sees unusual activity like location etc they freeze the transaction until you verify it. If this is what Adobe wants they should check IP before accepting the CC payment.

Looks like Adobe took the money as he said they did get the payment so the credit card company did not freeze the transaction this is all on Adobe.


----------



## emko (Aug 19, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> emko said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...



Nope no spoofing its the same cracking that was done on CS6 and prior version adobe has not changed much at all.


----------



## Maiaibing (Aug 19, 2015)

emko said:


> Clearly this is not what Adobe is doing since they DID charge his card, usually if credit card company sees unusual activity like location etc they freeze the transaction until you verify it. If this is what Adobe wants they should check IP before accepting the CC payment.
> 
> Looks like Adobe took the money as he said they did get the payment so the credit card company did not freeze the transaction this is all on Adobe.



Exactly. The subscription has been paid until October and Adobe have acknowledged that the money was drawn by them (as it has always been).

This has nothing to do with my card or the payments at all its a pure subscription software issue.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi emko. 
My apologies. You are absolutely correct, I should have read the original post in conjunction with your reply, it may have stopped me from replying out of context. 

Cheers, Graham. 



emko said:


> Clearly this is not what Adobe is doing since they DID charge his card, usually if credit card company sees unusual activity like location etc they freeze the transaction until you verify it. If this is what Adobe wants they should check IP before accepting the CC payment.
> 
> Looks like Adobe took the money as he said they did get the payment so the credit card company did not freeze the transaction this is all on Adobe.


----------



## Maiaibing (Aug 19, 2015)

So far still unresolved. 

Have not had the promised follow-up from Adobe support (I contacted them and they "changed their mind" about the issue being solved.) its now listed under "open" in the support list. 

Got a new - harsher - warning when I tried to open Photoshop and LR today. And was asked to register my PS.


----------



## Maiaibing (Aug 22, 2015)

Solved. This time it took 4 days for Adobe to get its systems back on track (last time I believe it was 2 days). Happy its a hobby and not a living. 

"Thank you for contacting Adobe and we apologize for not being able to answer your request in a timely manner. We appreciate your patience in this regard.

We have fixed the issue at the back-end.
Please sign out and sign in to the Creative Cloud desktop app, to use the services."


----------

